# Clarion DPX11551 1550W RMS @ 2ohms Mono Power Amplifier



## lilflippy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi up for sale is my Clarion DPX11551 1550W RMS @ 2ohms Mono Power Amplifier

Has one of the mouting tabs missing. but the other 3 mounts are there.

Had this amp hooked up to my 2 12" Alpine type-r SWR-12D2's

Here's the link chedck it out.

Clarion DPX11551 1550W RMS 2OHMS Mono Power Amplifier | eBay


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm interested but the last one I bought BNIB was around $130.

They used to sell at those prices earlier 

Still best of luck with the sale 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbcaprice305 (Jan 17, 2012)

piyush7243 said:


> I'm interested but the last one I bought BNIB was around $130.
> 
> They used to sell at those prices earlier
> 
> ...


That was like 4 years ago at a RIDICULOUS "Get these the f outa here" price at Crutchfield. You can't expect to buy it for what you paid (Or less than) before, even if its used. It's worth every penny the sellers asking for.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

sbcaprice305 said:


> That was like 4 years ago at a RIDICULOUS "Get these the f outa here" price at Crutchfield. You can't expect to buy it for what you paid (Or less than) before, even if its used. It's worth every penny the sellers asking for.


It's around 2 years old. The seller might get a good price. Best of luck for the sale 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilflippy (Jan 21, 2013)

Update Amp still for sale


----------



## sbcaprice305 (Jan 17, 2012)

ygpm


----------



## lilflippy (Jan 21, 2013)

sbcaprice305 said:


> ygpm


Pm sent


----------



## lilflippy (Jan 21, 2013)

Some more pics


----------

